# interactive?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

what is the most interactive fish you know of?

give answer for:

small medium and large fish

note interactive is like the fish comes to the glass when you enter the room and stuff like that.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Cichlids or goldfish. Altho i must say, it's like Pavlovs dogs, they'll all do it soon enough.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ya since I've had my fish at home all have gotten to know who I am and when feeding time is. Plus they will nibble off my fingers.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dolphins :lol: OK I know they aren't fish but they are still the most interactive water creature.

Other than that my Cichlids were the most interactive. They would dig and follow your finger around on the glass and when I would feed the fish in the tank below them they would move the rock so they could watch me take care of them.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

my Scooter blenny(SW) is, every time u walk by the side of the tank to get something out of fridge he comes by u and fans(putting up dorsal fin) which has a very cool design on it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i would have to say cichlids as well, everytime we walk by the tank they will follow you, just as if they were all schooling together!


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

My red eared turtle, just as soon as he can see you coming up the steps he starts swimming like crazy and will follow you every where. Oh I would say cichlids also and my swordtails all follow me as well.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Me Dwarf puffers...BEGGERS!!


----------

